# Palace Beach - Anyone know how to get there?



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anyone know exactly how to get to this beach? I hear it's filled with families, etc. so not too many starers. 
Would anyone be able to give me exact directions how to get there and not accidentally drive into one of the palaces instead? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Did you mean this one: 25.114666,55.170333 - Google Maps

There's another spot: http://goo.gl/maps/vPchX


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think the one you are looking for, is on the road heading towards the marina, before the palm. There is a cut out from the cement where vehicles get through to it. It is a decent beach and during the week, there are not alot of people. As it gets more to the evening, it tends to fill up with young emirati boys though.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Red_Nosed said:


> Did you mean this one: 25.114666,55.170333 - Google Maps
> 
> There's another spot: 25.148776,55.19483 - Google Maps


It's neither of those, it's the one to the left (or south west) of the first link with the tiny island just offshore.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It isnt a good snorkeling beach... You will miss the maldives Pammy


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> It isnt a good snorkeling beach... You will miss the maldives Pammy


I do miss the Maldives (I want to go back!) but looks like I'm going to have to go here for now to build sandcastles, etc with the little one. 

Thanks everyone! I will try and find it tomorrow!


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> It's neither of those, it's the one to the left (or south west) of the first link with the tiny island just offshore.



Aah, another spot for me to nose around.......


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been look at the map that you posted Red Nosed. Thanks!

Gavtek, is there an access road to this beach?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep, from Al Sufouh Road to the white archway entrance, then it's all off road (hard gravel I think).


----------

